# Ford/Boss Lighting Issue



## Flagstone804 (Dec 12, 2019)

Good Morning. I have a 2018 Ford F350 and a Boss V Plow. Last night I disconnected my plow from the truck (60 degrees this weekend) and have no headlights. When I plow I flip the aux 1 switch to control the plow lights. When I disconnect I turn off the aux 1 and can control my truck lights as normal on my dash. I have parking lights but no headlights. I am not sure if the problem is a relay, an aux 1 switch or other. Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Flagstone804 said:


> Good Morning. I have a 2018 Ford F350 and a Boss V Plow. Last night I disconnected my plow from the truck (60 degrees this weekend) and have no headlights. When I plow I flip the aux 1 switch to control the plow lights. When I disconnect I turn off the aux 1 and can control my truck lights as normal on my dash. I have parking lights but no headlights. I am not sure if the problem is a relay, an aux 1 switch or other. Any advice would be great. Thanks


Do you have a switch that looks like this anywhere on the dash? Possibly semi-hidden along the bottom lip of the dash


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Also, if you flip Aux 1, does the control shut off as well?


----------



## Flagstone804 (Dec 12, 2019)

I don't have that switch. I did in my old truck, this one is wired directly to my aux 1 up fitter switch. It doesn't matter what I do with my aux 1. No truck lights either way.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

When the plow is hooked up and you turn the Aux 1 switch off, do the plow lights go off and the truck lights turn on?


----------



## Flagstone804 (Dec 12, 2019)

Usually yes, now, no.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Flagstone804 said:


> Usually yes, now, no.


It sounds like the upfitter switch is bad but I don't think I've ever heard of that happening, especially on a 2 year old vehicle.

Under the dash on the driver's side, you should see a black wire butt connected to a different color wire, hopefully still labeled "AUX 1" - you'll have to disconnect that wire and see if the lights come back

EDIT: alternatively, in the fuse panel should be a fuse and/or relay labeled UPFITTER 1 or AUX 1 - if you pull that, it should do the same thing


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you turn the ignition off with the lights on manual, do they come back on on the truck? The upfitter switches are ignition switched, so even in the plow position, they should revert to truck with the ignition off.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Same problem in an older thread from a different site. No definitive solution posted, but there is a suggestion to use the Boss light switch that Cwren posted a picture of vs the Ford aux switch

https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1310232-headlights-not-working-through-plow-harness.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> Same problem in an older thread from a different site. No definitive solution posted, but there is a suggestion to use the Boss light switch that Cwren posted a picture of vs the Ford aux switch
> 
> https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1310232-headlights-not-working-through-plow-harness.html


Damn people that post questions and then never follow up!


----------



## Flagstone804 (Dec 12, 2019)

Quick Update, I hooked the plow back on this morning and all switches and lights worked just fine. I took the plow back off and no headlights. I have an appt. at my Boss dealer on Monday morning. Not sure where to begin on this. Maybe it s a relay. Thanks for the help.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If you can switch it to the truck headlights while the plow is on the truck, see what happens if you leave the truck headlights on and then remove the plow


----------



## Flagstone804 (Dec 12, 2019)

Replaced 2 of the 5 relays and everything works. Light harnesses were fine, aux switch was ok, just 2 bad relays.


----------

